# Ford 2000 3 cyl Oil Pan Gasket



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Ford 2000; 3 cyl; 4/1 speed....crawled under my tractor for the first time yesterday and found that the oil pan is leaking around the gasket. I've changed oil pan gaskets on cars and trucks and assume the tractor is no different.

Question is...is it a simple fix and, while I have it open, is there anything that I should check or replace?

Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Marcus,

On some of these tractors, you have to slide the front bolster & axle forward to get to the front bolts of the oil pan. You'll have to take a look at yours to determine if that is your case. I found about 1/2" layer of crud on the bottom of the pan. Took some cleaning to make it right. Also clean the oil pump pickup screen while you are in there.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks, BigT...got lucky, looks like my oil pan should come right off without moving anything. Will clean out the oil pump pickup like you said. I put a can of Seafoam in it couple of days ago and when the gasket comes in a couple more days am hoping that the Seafoam will have had time to do its cleaning. Will be interested to see how much gunk is in the oil and pan. Also put some Seafoam in the gas tank and am hoping that it will help clear up a high-low idle that's going on right now. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

On some of the industrials (3400, 4400) and some of the bigger tractors (4000, 5000) the bolster has to slide forward to remove the pan.
But not on a 2/3000.
Just remove the bolts and drop it.
EZ job.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm happy to report back that my oil pan came off easily and I pleasantly surprised to see how clean it was inside. No sludge and none that I could see looking up into the bottom of the engine, crankshaft, etc. Got the gasket and pan back on and no leaks so far. Of course changed the oil and filter. Ordered a spin-on filter converter kit to make it easy on myself next change. Took the tractor to a mechanic yesterday to try to get rid of surging and uneven idle. Will know in a week or so if he was successful.


----------

